

Bad Working Conditions, part 2 - wvenable
http://www.crazyontap.com/topic.php?TopicId=56627

======
russell
I have a client that is in the business of supplying equipment to studios in
Hollywood, very high end equipment. The offices are tricked out to impress
studio executives. The employee kitchen id full of SubZero refrigerators,
commercial ranges, and the like. The theater for demonstrating the equipment
is the size of a small movie theater but the seats are rows of leather easy
chairs. Thirty or so fit in a space that would hold a hundred or more regular
seats.

All the offices are taken so my space is in the projection booth above the
theater. It's 6 or 7 feet wide with equipment racks along the wall behind me.
The walls and ceiling are painted black. Whenever a demo is going on, and
usually a demo requires several days of tinkering with the projectors, a
projector is running and the door to the server room behind me is open. Do you
have any idea how noisy a projector is? It competes quite well with the server
room. And the lights are out, and the chief engineer talks very loudly, almost
as if he were deaf. And projectors like temperatures similar to those of
servers, because they generate huge amounts of heat.

------
wvenable
Part one is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=900809>

